# Are the gas pumps on the app a little annoying?



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Maybe it's just me...but I find the gas pumps on the driver app make the app look a bit cluttered and contribute to visual pollution. There are lots of ways Big Foober could make the driver more user friendly besides alerting us to where the nearest gas pumps are. I think most of us are big boys and girls and can use GasBuddy and real-life experience to figure out our fueling needs.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I think the real gas pumps are more annoying.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

If it's in the Google navigation, this is a Google thing and not Uber at all. Google is trying to integrate this so that there's only the need for one app vs two. I like it personally.


----------



## lVh1PZFM7Ai1 (Dec 11, 2015)

Uber added that feature because they love their partners. They want to constantly remind you that gas prices have gone up over 30% while Uber rates have gone up zero.

Note that only certain gas stations show up. No doubt there is an advertising fee being collected...


----------



## springzy (May 17, 2016)

I don't like this feature at all. It zooms the map way out when I'm on way my to a request. I have to manually zoom back in to see where the pin is on the map.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I hate it and want to turn it off. They should worry about getting their surge shading generator working better first.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

Did anyone get an email recently about this? I did and it has suggested uses. In another email, there is also an app to help you save money on gas too. I'll check it out soon.


----------



## UberYella (May 7, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> Maybe it's just me...but I find the gas pumps on the driver app make the app look a bit cluttered and contribute to visual pollution. There are lots of ways Big Foober could make the driver more user friendly besides alerting us to where the nearest gas pumps are. I think most of us are big boys and girls and can use GasBuddy and real-life experience to figure out our fueling needs.


I dont see gas pumps on my app!


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

I don't have any gas pump on my map, I'm on iPhone 6 Plus.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

The only feature I want to see on my app is how much , or actually how little , the fare was on my last trip.

Anything else is useless to me.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

UberYella said:


> I dont see gas pumps on my app!


What phone/OS are you using? What navigation app? I'm on Android and I saw the gas pumps before I starting driving with Uber in November. As I said, on my Android devices, this is a Google thing. ANd yes, I do use Google to navigate while Uber'ing on


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

iOS 9.3.2 iPhone 6 Plus. And my friend has iPhone 5s iOS 9.3.2 and gas pump showed up on 5s, but not mine.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

Mal said:


> iOS 9.3.2 iPhone 6 Plus. And my friend has iPhone 5s iOS 9.3.2 and gas pump showed up on 5s, but not mine.


Do iOS people have a way to clear the cache, force stop an app like we do on Android? Is your iOS up-to-date? Otherwise, if you REALLY want to see them, possibly, un-install the app and re-install it. I don't know a lot about iOS having an DiPad Air 2. Clueless still.


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

It's not that important to me, I have gas buddy which is accurate.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

I use to see the gas pumps now I didn't see them anymore.


----------



## Jim A (May 7, 2016)

Gas Buddy is only as accurate as the reported prices, which needs people to report the prices (some I've seen in my area were 6 hours or more old).

I'm another one that doesn't like the gas icons. I pretty much know where gas stations are. They're only helpful for those who aren't from the area. I've heard of other drivers having long distance drop offs (more than 45 minutes away). So I can see the benefit then.


----------

